# degu crying



## pucci (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi
I have three female degus,and one of them suddenly started to cry, not as barking cryies, but more likely as pain cryies. I have recently changed their food to a more specifically food created appropiately to the pet wild life. I believe it could be the food, but how come the other two degus weren't affected. What should i do to make her feel better? 
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

pucci said:


> Hi
> I have three female degus,and one of them suddenly started to cry, not as barking cryies, but more likely as pain cryies. I have recently changed their food to a more specifically food created appropiately to the pet wild life. I believe it could be the food, but how come the other two degus weren't affected. What should i do to make her feel better?
> Thanks


Are you sure it's the food?, Is it a diet for Degu's?

In my experience Degu's only cry when they are in pain or if they are depressed :eek6:
Have you noticed any chasing/fighting going on? Have you noticed the crying Goo being pushed out of the group at all?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

If she is in distress or pain, call your vet now for advice. All vets by law must offer 24 hour cover. Hope she is okay. Please get help sooner rather than later, small animals can go downhill so quickly!


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

If it's continuous and been going on for a while it would be best to call the vets! Good luck.


----------



## pucci (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks everyone for the reply. does anyone know a vet in London, where they will be able to treat degus? thanx


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Just from a Google search (I've never been to one in London):
SMALL ANIMAL VET IN LONDON - www.exoticpetvet.co.uk - GUINEA PIG, FERRET, CHINCHILLA, HEDGEHOG, RAT, MOUSE, GERBIL, HAMSTER, FURIES
Vet Finder : cavy rescue uk rodents information hamster rat rescue guinea pig rescue - Cavy Rescue - rat vets (not degu's but they'll be at least used to rodents) search put London in the search box for a list of vets


----------

